# IOdetail stocking GT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news form iodetail



IODETAIL said:


> IODETAIL announced today a strategic relationship with Garage Therapy, with IODETAIL immediately stocking the entire Garage Therapy range.
> 
> Garage Therapy was established in 2019 by two friends, Marios Sergides an IT Professional and Rodger Holmes, a Structural Engineer. We are big car enthusiasts with a specific passion for automotive detailing and have been professionally detailing cars since 2008.
> 
> ...


----------

